
BFS – “find” replacement which does breadth-first search (2016) - theamk
https://tavianator.com/bfs-from-the-ground-up-1/
======
theamk
To quote the page,

> it operates breadth-first, rather than depth-first. This means if you have a
> directory structure like
    
    
        ./linux/{the entire Linux kernel source tree}
        ./target
    

> there's a good chance find gets bogged down looking through the Linux kernel
> sources before it finds the file you're looking for, target. bfs, on the
> other hand, will return it either first or second.

